# My excalibur died



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

It won't heat or blow. Do you think it could be just the switch? I should have checked it before I cooked and peeled a mountain of potatoes!


----------



## IQhome (Apr 22, 2010)

From the website -->

Excalibur Repair Parts and Service

It's very rare that an Excalibur Dehydrator needs servicing. However, if a service situation arises we are here for you.

Since we manufacture the Excalibur here in the U.S.A., we have replacement parts on hand, if a component of your dehydrator is accidentally damaged. While we can't guarantee that we have everything, we even have some parts available for models that are 15-20, or more, years old.

If you need parts, accessories, or service you can order them online or call toll free 1-800-875-4254. We'll need the model number of your dehydrator and associated details for the parts or service needed. If you are requesting a repair that's covered by our warranty, we will also need confirmation of your purchase date and a copy of your receipt. For further information on warranty, please see above.

If your repair is not covered by our warranty and you need help repairing your unit you can ship your unit to us and we will repair it for a modest labor fee plus the cost of parts. Call our Customer Service Department for an estimate.

If you would like to fix the unit yourself and need technical assistance, our Service Department can walk you through the repair for a .00 technical service fee.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow! That's bad. Mine is full of banana slices. Never thought about checking before using. Good luck; and let us know what happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

I just sent an email to the company, maybe they can give me an idea. I don't want to run down the cellphone battery today with the storm. I looked at it and there aren't many parts that could go bad and looking at the website it should be around a thirty dollar fix even if it's the motor so at least it's cheaper than buying a new one. I'm trying to dry the potatos in the oven now, we'll see how that goes. 
Now I need to find the receipt, why is it the one I need is never in the file folder it is supposed to be in?


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Have you considered a thrown breaker? Will another electonic gizmo work wher you have the dehydrator plugged in?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

I checked the outlet right away and it is ok so it's the dehydrator.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

We ordered a replacement heating coil thingy from Excal about a month ago - the part came in very quickly. Hmmm, still haven't replaced that part...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow. That is a rare one Good luck and hope the oven works for you in your pinch!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

My husband got it working!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> My husband got it working!


What was it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

I have no idea, he just fiddled with it, checked to see if the wires were tight and things like that and when he plugged it back it it started up. Maybe I just jostled it bringing it up from the basement and his fiddling got it back running. I'm just so happy to have it back running.


----------

